

Can your boss force you to write a Glassdoor review? - Flopsy
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/can-your-boss-force-you-to-write-a-glassdoor-review/

======
stephenr
Can anyone with any actual legal expertise comment on this?

I do not, and will never live in the united states, I just don't understand
how this idea could be even close to legal.

